# Fire alarm



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone here have much experience with them? Such as doing fap's, annunciators(sp?), smoke/heat detectors and the like?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, many of us here do.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Yes, many of us here do.


does it get tedious at all? As compared to working with 120/220 in a commercial setting?


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm sure many more guys here have more FA experience than I do but I've done a few large FA system installs. Wish I could do it full time. The guys that come from the FA company to do the final programming and device addressing have it easy. Screw driver, a laptop and a few other devices to address the equipment lol.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Love doing them. Gives me a break from the line voltage every now and again.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

undeadwiring said:


> does it get tedious at all? As compared to working with 120/220 in a commercial setting?


I always volunteered to do it. 


Little wires, more brain work.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I always volunteered to do it. Little wires, more brain work.


Lol good one


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

For someone still somewhat new to the trade who wants a well rounded education would working for a company that does only fire alarm work be worthwhile?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

undeadwiring said:


> For someone still somewhat new to the trade who wants a well rounded education would working for a company that does only fire alarm work be worthwhile?


I would say no.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

FA work is easy until you get an intermittent ground fault..


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

undeadwiring said:


> For someone still somewhat new to the trade who wants a well rounded education would working for a company that does only fire alarm work be worthwhile?


How "somewhat" new are you? I would say finish the apprenticeship program if you are in one and then get your journeymans certification and then if you decide to branch off into something more specialized like FA then you would still always have your electrical experience and knowledge to fall back on if FA doesn't work out.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I always volunteered to do it.
> 
> 
> Little wires, *more* brain work.


...you must not do much FA work for your company :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ...you must not do much FA work for your company :whistling2:


I do electric work much better than you drive a motercycle. :whistling2:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

kyler_dorsey said:


> I'm sure many more guys here have more FA experience than I do but I've done a few large FA system installs. Wish I could do it full time. The guys that come from the FA company to do the final programming and device addressing have it easy. Screw driver, a laptop and a few other devices to address the equipment lol.


That is only (and very rarely) if the install is mint.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I like installing fire alarms! I like trouble shooting fire alarms also. 
I am an electrician foremost. If I had to define my niche within my shop I am one of the fire alarm guys. 
Many aspects of fire alarm work can be applied to regular electrical work.

Once you understand the task at hand , you develop a method of attacking the problem weather it be install or servicing. 
That said there are many rules concerning fire alarm installs. 
Do yourself a favor and don't listen to word of mouth when codes are involved, do your research.


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> That is only (and very rarely) if the install is mint.


Oh absolutely. I'm talking about a brand new install starting from scratch. Not tying into an existing system or anything.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I do electric work much better than you drive a motercycle. :whistling2:
> 
> :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I do a lot of FA installs. In fact we are one the only companies on this island licensed to inspect and certify Notifier systems here. We do programming, commissioning and verification of all FA systems with the exception of Simplex Grinnell and Edwards.

IF I had enough customers to do so.....I would do nothing but fire alarm, communications, HVAC controls and PLC work.

As BBQ stated.....small wiring, heavy on the brain work and much easier on the body. The money is good as well


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> I like installing fire alarms! I like trouble shooting fire alarms also.
> I am an electrician foremost. If I had to define my niche within my shop I am one of the fire alarm guys.
> Many aspects of fire alarm work can be applied to regular electrical work.
> 
> ...


My company has 4 on staff NICET level 4 persons, 1 level 3, 2 level 2's and 2 level 1's. My company pays for these qualifications and even provides incentives in the form of raises for each level you achieve. I'm currently also working on my CPP through ASIS.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> My company has 4 on staff NICET level 4 persons, 1 level 3, 2 level 2's and 2 level 1's. My company pays for these qualifications and even provides incentives in the form of raises for each level you achieve. I'm currently also working on my CPP through ASIS.


There are not many incentives in the states i work to go for nicet cert. As drawings need to be stamped by an ee. And the states journeymen license supercedes low voltage licences.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

kyler_dorsey said:


> How "somewhat" new are you? I would say finish the apprenticeship program if you are in one and then get your journeymans certification and then if you decide to branch off into something more specialized like FA then you would still always have your electrical experience and knowledge to fall back on if FA doesn't work out.


I've been working in the trade since February of this year, for a company that does mainly commercial work and as such they also have a fire alarm department. I ask only because I've received a call from a fire alarm company here in ny that I've went to twice for an interview a two years back. They do fire alarm and that is all they do, but the last time I went there they wanted me for 6 days a week, mandatory overtime, to clean the office, be a shop rat and deliver material to job sites as well as act when needed as a helper. When asked what was my desired salary I said $13 the lady I interviewed with looked like I pulled a gun on her and I heard nothing else from them after that.


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

undeadwiring said:


> I've been working in the trade since February of this year, for a company that does mainly commercial work and as such they also have a fire alarm department. I ask only because I've received a call from a fire alarm company here in ny that I've went to twice for an interview a two years back. They do fire alarm and that is all they do, but the last time I went there they wanted me for 6 days a week, mandatory overtime, to clean the office, be a shop rat and deliver material to job sites as well as act when needed as a helper. When asked what was my desired salary I said $13 the lady I interviewed with looked like I pulled a gun on her and I heard nothing else from them after that.


Yea I would definitely stay where you are at. Learn the trade and the things will get a lot easier when it comes to deciding what you want to branch off into.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

kyler_dorsey said:


> Yea I would definitely stay where you are at. Learn the trade and the things will get a lot easier when it comes to deciding what you want to branch off into.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking although I'd rather go to another company that does the same type of work that is more reliable as far as pay than this place.


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

undeadwiring said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking although I'd rather go to another company that does the same type of work that is more reliable as far as pay than this place.


gotta pay the bills man. i totally understand.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Fire alarm is great, I would highly recommend you learn it. When I started in the trade it was the height of the recession('09) and guys were losing their jobs left and right. Anyone with a specialisation in something got laid off last. 

FA is actually easy but a lot of guys are scared of it or think they're too good for it or whatever. I also find a lot of guys lack the finesse to do quality fire alarm work. At the job I'm on I'm one of the only people who has a strong grasp of the way the FA system was built in various buildings on the site. Other guys are outside in -22 C doing heat trace while I get to be inside and warm.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Other guys are outside in -22 C doing heat trace while I get to be inside and warm.


I've been on the far end of that. Rewired the alarm system at a food distributor and it was great in dry storage, I was not so happy for the 3 days in the -3 F freezer...


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got alot of experience with FA. I personally used to hate it, however the more and more I started doing it the nite I enjoyed it. As BBQ said its alot more brain work which is nice. I'm current finishing up the FA at my current site for Verification. This is the most complex FA system I've worked on, so is been pretty fun


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

I did a few large retrofits when I was starting out in the trade and have since done a few ground up jobs. 

My favorite projects were 2 national guard Armories (the recruiters gave me a ton of bad ass gear) and I ran the install of the complete FA system in the new 4 story Pope Science Building at Utah Valley University. So many systems needing tied into the fire alarm, and a greenhouse on the roof


----------

